# Does your town allow home haunts yes, no or?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a friend in a town near me who had to take his haunt down. I live in a small town where the policy's are basically non existent so i get away with pretty much whatever i want. However we are thinking of moving soon and i'll admit i'd be pretty bummed thinking i could end up like him and not be able to do a haunted walk through type haunt . He is only doing a yard display now. So my question for all my haunt friends here is... Have you ran into any problems? Do you have to keep your haunt on the down low to get away with doing it? Is your town all for it?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Where I live, you can get a permit to do a home haunt, but you jump through more hoops than a pro haunt would, and can't charge admission. However, you can do as elaborate a yard display as you want, without a permit. Just can't have anything that could be construed as hallways, rooms, etc. Not sure if you can request donations, but I'll know before October of this year. 

The neighborhood we moved from would not even allow a few tombstones/pumpkins/etc. in your yard. Halloween was the only holiday that you were not allowed to decorate for. Hence, the reason we decided to move.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

No town restrictions here, although I have to deal with a H.O.A. But, they have never said anything about my haunt/ yard display. 

So, to answer your question: No 'down- low' here.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Forced to take down a haunt for no good reason must suck.
No restrictions for me. I build a display and no walk through. I would imagine though if my haunt was unsafe that i would get a visit from the authorities.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyday, was your friend charging admission or asking for donations?
Did the city have an issue about posting bills/posters and flyers for the haunt? Some cities are very touchy about that kind of thing, and may retaliate by shutting down a haunt, garage sale, etc., if you put up signs, post flyers, etc.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes. Well, I do the display and not a walk through so I am not sure what the rules for a walk through would be. Although my display is pretty elaborate, well mind bogglingly elaborate. The HOA members were actually disappointed last year when that hurricane made me take it down early.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Where I live, you can get a permit to do a home haunt, but you jump through more hoops than a pro haunt would, and can't charge admission. However, you can do as elaborate a yard display as you want, without a permit. Just can't have anything that could be construed as hallways, rooms, etc. Not sure if you can request donations, but I'll know before October of this year.
> 
> The neighborhood we moved from would not even allow a few tombstones/pumpkins/etc. in your yard. Halloween was the only holiday that you were not allowed to decorate for. Hence, the reason we decided to move.


I would have decorated anyway and then dared them to do something about it. In court a few pictures of local Christmas decor would turn the tide in your favor. They cannot outlaw decor for one holiday and not the others.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyday, I'm guessing there was a reason your friend had to take down his haunt, yes? Perhaps not within code in some way or there was a perceived safety hazard?

The only restriction we have in our area, and this applies to Christmas as well, is length of time displays can be set up - no more than 30 days before or 30 days after the holiday. We only do a yard display and set up/take down the majority of it in one day, so we've never had an issue.

As for "getting away with" doing a haunt, all it takes is one injury to open your eyes to the wisdom of abiding by the rules.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

No not really where I live either. Things are pretty relaxed as far as setting up any displays and in the taking down. They usually leave it to up to the homeowner within reason when it comes to decorating. Even with Christmas you can leave them up again within reason. People around here who have yard displays usually don't have anything to worry about. If you have a home haunt where people walk through, well then there is the usual permits that you may need if your charging or having a non-profit. Then there is the normal checking with your insurance company as well.

But if it's just a normal yard haunt with walk-bys or walk through without any walls then it can be a big as you want it. As long as it doesn't inhibit any sidewalks or cars driving on the streets. Otherwise we are pretty free in doing what we want. In fact the local newspaper usually wants people who live in the city limits to send them pics of their haunts to put it an issue during the Halloween season.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

jaege said:


> I would have decorated anyway and then dared them to do something about it. In court a few pictures of local Christmas decor would turn the tide in your favor. They cannot outlaw decor for one holiday and not the others.


Nah, not worth the time and effort that would have entailed, not to mention cost. We were looking for another house closer to where I work anyway. Just gave me a swift kick in the pants to hunt one down. Plus, the few older guys who decorated for Christmas were always happy to teach me a thing or two about animatronics and how to make my own lights. They enjoyed seeing my Halloween display as much as I enjoyed seeing their Christmas displays.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend was putting up flyer's and i'm not sure exactly what the city told him but the said he wasn't allowed to do a walk through. I enjoy doing a walk through haunt. Making walls and everything is what i think about when i say "haunt". Yard displays are just the same as decorating for Christmas i don't see why that would be considered dangerous. However elaborate. Yard displays are just as awesome , not taking anything away from those who do that. Personally i do both. I figure with a garage you could put it up that night and get away with it. Once you get a huge facade and basically create a building in your front yard you might be asking for your town to stop by and look at it and thats what my buddy did. Of course that's what i do too and my town dont care


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's something else our town says something about. Apparently, if you pass out fliers or post signage, it is considered advertising and turns a free display into a business venture. In order to use your haunt as a business venture, you must have a business license, meet ADA and fire code, and have a building permit and insurance. Also, anything that is over 1000 sq. ft. must have a fire suppression system. Basically, you have to meet the same requirements as a professional haunt. Cost wise, it's not worth it if you aren't charging.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

True. I guess i'm lucky in that aspect. Double lucky actually because i don't own my house and my landlord doesn't care that i do a haunt.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, not worth the time and effort that would have entailed, not to mention cost. We were looking for another house closer to where I work anyway. Just gave me a swift kick in the pants to hunt one down. Plus, the few older guys who decorated for Christmas were always happy to teach me a thing or two about animatronics and how to make my own lights. They enjoyed seeing my Halloween display as much as I enjoyed seeing their Christmas displays.


I'm curious what they would have done if you had flaunted their little rule. Do you know?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

No, I actually didn't even try. for the first 2 years that we lived there, the man who owned the house was grandfathered in, meaning he had been there since before the HOA was organized, and there was nothing that they could do to him. When he deeded the house to his son, though, the grandfather clause was null and void. Which meant that the HOA could now rule on our yard. They liked to file charges with the city and have you fined for BS, so we just decided to move, instead of risking a fine and not being able to haunt. I actually asked the neighbors here if there was an HOA, and also if decorating for Halloween was allowed, before we told the realtor we wanted the house.

**EDIT**
I really did not mean to hijack this thread, and I apologize wholeheartedly to the OP.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This thread worries me, because I never considered whether my front lawn graveyard would be legal or not. It's not a walk-thru, so I'm safe there. So far the "ordinance police" haven't arrived with their whistles.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Within any activity you can think of, You probably break the law almost every time you do it. Most laws just aren't enforced. Driving for example. the average person breaks the law every time they get behind the wheel (Didn't come to a full stop at an intersection or, Was inattentive for several seconds... OR crossed the yellow OR WHITE line on a road). The point is... that if someone of influence or power wants to bust your chops about your display, they can and will. So it becomes more about Who you know rather than what you do.

Yes I would shy away from building or using any structure that has a solid roof for Halloween. This also means any existing roofed structure like a garage, house, carport, shed etc. I've also heard that anything that is directly attached (Even temporarily) to an existing structure is subject to the same scrutiny.

Would the laws be enforced regarding this??? In some places I'd bet they would...But in most places it probably wouldn't unless there was something truly dangerous about your walkthrough. I feel it's best to make friendly relations with all of your neighbors, and influential townsfolk. I found out that new the Mayor and director of the municipal garage both visited my haunt this year with Kids in tow and were just pleased as punch that I held my haunt event even after Sandy killed Halloween in many other towns. My other Neighbor is the Fire chief and I am friendly with him as well. I also am EXCEPTIONALLY careful not to draw any undue negative attention throughout the rest of the year.

Since my haunt is approaching the boundaries of what I think I can get away with, I will approach those with influence BEFORE they shut me down. BUT ANY town official with a bug up their *%&[email protected] can give you grief in ANY town for ANY reason.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

We have no restrictions here but I have neighbors that are a pain in the ass. I swear they have code enforcement on speed dial. They complain about every part of the build process. What it has got them is a display that continues to grow and be up longer each year. This year my son has moved in next door and the haunt will include both the houses. What is funny is everyone loves the display and talks about it all year. I am one of the two (now three) houses in our neighborhood that "do halloween" and we both aren't changing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

No town restrictions where I am either. (At least not that I know of.) I also have an H.O.A. to deal with but so far they haven't said a peep and it's been 10 years so I think I'm good.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well in our small town...I am not aware of any restrictions...I think the whole town fears me enough...so no worries, my decorations have all the bible belt folks, a-thumping.....We have basically blocked our street off on Halloween night with all the trick or treaters that visit....and I have never heard anything but good and kind words....hence my theory that I have scared off all the neighborhood bullies....I do it for the kids...and shame on anyone that stands in my way....enough said.......


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

No one said anything about my display last yr, wasn't as huge as i would have liked, but i am sure no one would say anything, Now this year I am very very much considering putting up a Banner or a sign advertising a haunted trail and with a website name on it. I have started making a website but I am trying to decide to go to the county and ask permission or just do it and ask forgiveness if they happen to show up... I really won't be out nothing cause i will decorate any way, and not going to really do anything super special for the trail. just not made up my mind I have came up with a Waiver for those wanting to come into the trail to sign and going to have Warning sign up stating the rules.. So I think this will cover me if someone was to fall or get hurt at least I hope. Another is I rent my home so...


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I did a huge yard haunt in one city. The fire Marshall would come out and check it out and was ok with it. We had fire extinguishers placed every so often and he liked that. Then the economy tanked and we moved to a different city. They run the city like an HOA. I get numerous letters per year for all sorts of stuff. Last year I didn't do a yard haunt or what I would consider a yard haunt but they sent out two code enforcement officers saying that it was fine but I needed to make sure and take it down once Halloween was over. Not going to do anything this year and were looking at moving out of the city. There was another guy who did a huge yard haunt and he also left. Nothing is officially on the books here about it but they hassle you for every little thing here. So any of my fellow N. Texans don't move to Wylie if you want to decorate for Halloween.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I always just hold my breath and hope some teenager doesn't impale himself on the 2x4 holding up my foam roof. Teenagers can be creative that way.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

The bad thing about living in a border town is that there seems to be very little code enforcement. That bugs me... sometimes. The month of October is the obvious exception. ;-) 

I haven't found any rules against haunts. There are likely ones against blocking traffic... but I seriously have around 50 haunters clogging my driveway and spilling into our non-sidewalked streets thought the TOT hours. And if there are any HOAs in the 700k population city, I haven't heard of them. Bluntly put, border hispanics (85% of the pop) no gusta codes or regulations. B-)


----------



## Scary jon (May 12, 2011)

I just found out this year, my town actually has a Halloween house decorating contest. I guess it pays to live in the "Halloween Capital of the World"* Still trying to find out if they have a distinct line between house decorating and a walk-thru.

*Self proclaimed - http://anokahalloween.com/House Decorating Contest
House Decorating Contest


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Our city also encourages decorating. Our town also has a Haunted House Decorating Contest. I think it starts around October 15th and is only for a week. Unfortunately I am not able to be a part of it because a lot of my decorations/display goes out on Halloween. 

I don't know if our city has any rules/regulations for walkthroughs in our town. In fact, I haven't come across a house that was that elaborate or had an extended yardhaunt. I'm assuming if someone did a walkthrough and advertised it, they would probably have to get a permit and have it checked out.


----------



## Hanke's_Haunt (Oct 14, 2013)

No problems in my city either, but we do limit our haunt to the front entry way of the house and all of the yard. I would really hate to be told we couldn't do this, because we enjoy it as much as the kids do!


----------

